# Plant Food



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

what do you use.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Kent pro-plant formula. I don't need the real exquisite type since my plants are super hardy. Actually I have been quite remise about putting in the plant food and they are still doing fine.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

ohh kent is awsome.... 
but i use flora pride by tetra plant and plant gro by hagen.... they oh right didnt see much diffrence cause i got slow growing plants but the leaves are abit greener looks awsome..


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

I use seachem flourish, leaf zone, and aquarium pharmaceuticals root tabs +iron


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I use exactly the same as 'xtremeyolks' the reason it the folowing!!!

*Saechem Flourish* 
*1-2 mL for each 200 L!!!!*

*AQ.PH. Leaf Zone
5ml for each 40L

AQ.PH. ROOT TABS Plus Iron
Total Iron (FE) 15%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jim


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

leaf zone


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

Kent


----------



## kozmo (Sep 4, 2003)

Tropica Master Grow is the best there is.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i use plant grow but i like kent better, next time thats what i am getting


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I go au naturel!! dont use any chemicals in my tank!!!


----------

